# Mid-Illinois Retriever Club



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

OPEN 1st series indented triple flyer out of order. Short retired & Long Retired is LAST BIRD DOWN 275yds +

land blind also under arc of Flyer tight to gunners. Work was goin good at first. Has fallen off since wind has picked up.

Twenty dogs back to WB Bill Eckett has nine , do know all the #


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

20 to the water blind. Don't have numbers.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Derby news? Two crazy hillbillies got lost up there I was told just wondering how they were doing.


----------



## mike olson (Aug 11, 2009)

Any word on what is going on today?


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

john h. said:


> 20 to the water blind. Don't have numbers.


Results

MILLRC OPEN results 
1st PRIDE !!!!
2nd DUCE !!!!
3rd D. Ward
4th SAM!!!
RJ LUCY !!!
JAMS LILY
D. Main


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

33 to the Am land blind.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Northrup Larson said:


> Results
> 
> MILLRC OPEN results
> 1st PRIDE !!!!
> ...


Way to go Sam !


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

19 to Am. water blind.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Big congrats to Susie on a big win for Pride!!

Also to Bob and Mike on Lucy and Sam's placements!

Great job to the Blackwater crew!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amateur:
1st- ebner
2nd- hayden
3rd- judas
4th- darnell
Rj- patterson
Sorry- don't know jams..

Congrats to all!


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

That's 2 blue ribbons for Dennis in just a few weeks. Nice job.


----------

